# Suche Netzteil 550 bis 600W ohne hohen Einschaltstrom (Sicherung, altes Haus)



## Nickel (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Ich bin gerade dabei stufenweise meinen PC aufzurüsten und suche aktuell ein Netzteil in der 550-600W Region.

Problem ist allerdings, dass das Haus etwas älter ist und das Dachgeschoss/Hobbyzimmer (wo der PC stehen wird) besonders allergisch reagiert wenn Geräte mit hohem Einschaltstrom dranlaufen. An dem Problem selber ist leider in den nächsten Jahren nichts zu machen, ist ja auch nicht das Problem und bisher stand dort ein PC mit einem 6 Jahre alten hochwertigen Enermax Netzteil 480W, nie Probhleme gehabt, aber das Netzteil wird die angepeilte Grafikkarte nicht packen.

Testweise habe ich mir vor ein paar Tagen ein be quiet Straight Power 500W Netzteil besorgt und das hat zu 66% die Sicherung rausgepfeffert beim Einschalten. Altes Enermax wieder ran, alles wieder no problemo. Inzwischen weiss ich auch, dass be quiet die denkbar schlechteste Marke ist was einen stufenweisen Einschaltstrom angeht, da findet man auf google gleich mehrere Leute in älteren Häusern mit meinem Problem.

Ich bräuchte daher Empfehlungen hinsichtlich eines Netzteils von Leuten, die ein ähnliches Problem hatten/haben mit der Sicherung und zu hohem Einschaltstrom. Enermax wäre sicherlich erste Wahl für mich, aber 130 Euro ist schon recht happig, wäre da für Alternativen sehr dankbar.

Kabelmanagement wäre wünschenswert!

gruß,

Nickel


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

Ich werfe mal das Seasonic in den Raum, weiß aber nicht, wie sich das mit der alten Leitung verhält.
Seasonic M12II-520Bronze 520W ATX 2.2 | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Willst du und kannst du mehr ausgeben, kannst du dir das Cougar anschauen, die sollen auch recht "sanft" sein.
Cougar GX G600 600W ATX 2.3 | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Aber das ist bei dir halt eine Sonderlage, da musst du echt vorher mal austesten, was geht.


----------



## Nickel (25. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber das ist bei dir halt eine Sonderlage, da musst du echt vorher mal austesten, was geht.



Ich weiß, deshalb hoffe ich auch, dass sich noch jemand meldet, der das Problem in der Form selbst kennt  Danke auf jedenfall schonmal für die zwei Empfehlungen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2011)

Bezieht sich das jetzt auf den reinen PC, oder eine Steckdosenleiste wo dann mehr dran hängt?


----------



## Nickel (25. Mai 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bezieht sich das jetzt auf den reinen PC, oder eine Steckdosenleiste wo dann mehr dran hängt?


 
Also der PC / Monitor / Drucker hängt an einer guten Steckleiste von Brennenstuhl. Hab auch schon andere Leisten getestet, änderte nichts, das be quiet NT liess die Sicherung rausfliegen, das Enermax machte nie Probleme. Das be quiet ist ansich auch nicht defekt, denn es lief und läuft bei meinem Kollegen tadellos.

Dieser sagte mir dann halt, das wird daran liegen, dass die NT unterschiedlich schnell / abrupt die Kondensatoren auffüllen und die Sicherung da scheinbar nervös reagiert wenn ein Netzteil zu viel zu schnell saugt. Beide Netzteile sind ja ansonsten eigentlich in der gleichen "Gewichtsklasse", aber das Enermax hätte scheinbar einen "stufenweisen Einschaltstrom"?

Sorry ich bin kein Elektriker und Watt, Volt, Ampere und Co. sind für mich böhmische Dörfer, ich zitiere hier nur  Ich weiß, es ist eine sehr spezifische Anfrage, aber ich such halt im Grunde ein genauso gnädiges Netzteil wie mein aktuelles aber uraltes Enermax Netzteil, was mit 2x 6pin PCIe Anschlüssen und etwas mehr Power daher kommt...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (25. Mai 2011)

Bevor du 10000 verschiedene NTs ausprobierst, könntest du einfach deine Sicherung durch eine andere ersetzen, aber nicht etwa mit höherem Auslösewert (super gefährlich), sondern mit einer anderen Auslösechakteristik z.B. "K". Diese Leitungsschutzschalter sind für Verbraucher mit Hohen Anlaufströmen ausgelegt, z.B. Motoren, Trafos. So eine Sicherung kostet nur ein Paar € und passt genau an die Stelle der alten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2011)

Und was passiert wenn man nur den Rechner startet, und den Monitor / Drucker erst kurz danach?  Hatte so etwas bei meiner Schwester, dort ging es auch erst nachdem man den Monitor erst später einschaltete. Vielleicht hilft es auch den Rechner nicht vom Netz zu trennen?


----------



## Lolm@n (25. Mai 2011)

Und nicht vergessen du hast ein 14 tägiges rückgaberecht 

ich würde ein Seasonic aus der X Serie, ein Cougar GX G600 und natürlich etwas alt bewährtes ein Enermax 87+ testen.
lass dir die 3 zuschicken und von denen die gehen behältst du einfach das was dir am meisten zusagt 

MfG


----------



## IceMaster88 (26. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab bei mir auch den PC (Netzteil = BQ Straightpower E7 480 Watt), Monitor und 2.1 Soundsystem an einer Steckerleiste.
Wenn ich die Steckerleiste einschalte, hats bei mir auch öffters den LS rausgehauen.

Ich mach das jetzt seit ein paar Tagen anders, Schalter vom NT auf 0, dann die Steckerleiste einschalten und dann erst wieder das NT einschalten, seitdem hats den LS nicht mehr rausgehauen.

Könntest du ja auch mal mit dem BQ von deinem Kumpel versuchen


----------



## poiu (26. Mai 2011)

CB gibt denn einsachalt strom in seinen Tests an, 


Test: Corsair AX850 (Seite 10) - 17.01.2011 - ComputerBase

das ANtec HCP 750 und Seasonic X hatten in meinem Test auch einen niediregen


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Mai 2011)

Grundsätzlich wäre es auch möglich ein Netzteil mit Relais als Einschaltstrombegrenzer zu kaufen ... die Seasonic X haben so einen aber auch die BQ! Dark Power Pro P9 ...


----------



## Nickel (26. Mai 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich wäre es auch möglich ein Netzteil mit Relais als Einschaltstrombegrenzer zu kaufen ... die Seasonic X haben so einen aber auch die BQ! Dark Power Pro P9 ...



Danke, damit hast Du mir sehr geholfen. Nach etwas googlen konnte ich herausfinden, dass mein altes Enermax genau diesen Begrenzer auch hatte (fragte mich immer all die Jahre was da so klickt beim hochbooten ).

Nochmal dickes Danke, jetzt weiss ich auf welches Feature ich zu achten habe, denke ich werde ein Seasonic X kaufen, dieses könnte scheinbar jemanden mit exakt gleichem Problem helfen, was dafür spricht das der eingebaute Einschaltstrombegrenzer seine Arbeit verrichtet:

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9908087&postcount=13


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Einen Einschaltstrombegrenzer haben alle unsere Netzteile verbaut. Nur bei der Dark Power Pro P8 und P9 Reihe wird dieser NTC über ein Relais während des Betriebes überbrückt, um eine höhere Effizienz zu erreichen.


----------



## watercooled (26. Mai 2011)

Gibts nicht wie bei Neonröhren so einen Startstromkondensator dingens? Wie ein Powercap beim Auto!


----------



## Superwip (26. Mai 2011)

Ich würde ebenfalls erstmal beim der Sicherungsautomaten ansetzen und ein Modell mit einer besserem Auslösecharakteristik wählen; die Dinger sind ja nicht teuer

Erst wenn das nichts hilft würde ich mich nach einem entsprechenden Netzteil umsehen


----------



## Nickel (1. Juni 2011)

Hier mal ein kleines Update:

Das Seasonic X-560 hat mein Probem gelöst! Sicherung kein einziges Mal rausgeflogen, mein Dank nochmal an Erzbaron für den Tip. Netterweise hat Seasonic noch eine Aktion wo man statt einem X-560 ein X-660 bekommt ohne Aufpreis. Sehr edle Verarbeitung, bin super zufrieden, Netzteilproblematik für 5-10 Jahre erstmal gelöst


----------

